# Organic Alternative to Cheerios?



## Mamabluejay (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, Cheerios are a pretty good finger food.
But there must be a better one. Any advice on a finger food for an infant that is:
(most importantly) organic!
as disolvable and chewable as cheerios!
doesn't taste like cardboard!

Thanks!


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

We like Oatios. They have them at most of the larger health food stores I've been to.


----------



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

Cascadian Farm also makes an all organic version of cherrios and honey nut cherrios. I haven't tried the regular but the hone nut are great...I kinow your babe can't have honey but just to say most of their organic versions of traditional cerals taste really great...they have a great rasin bran also....


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Note on the honey: Unless it's raw or there are allergies, it's ok to have 'cooked/processed with heat' honey.

It's only raw honey they worry about giving to babies under 1 year, as there might be botulism spores that a baby can't process yet.

So the oati-o's? should be ok, as they are still processed and cooked.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Cascadian Farms is actually owned by General Mills, who makes Cheerios. So, Purely-Os and Honey Nut Os are literally organic Cheerios. They are, to my taste (and I'm a real foodie) indistinguisable.

As for the honey and botulism, spores aren't destroyed easily by heat. Most of the honey you buy at the store is pasteurized, and it's still dangerous. (No good reason for the pasteurization - honey is totally anti-bacterial, anti-fungal and anti-viral. The spores are the only thing that can "live" in it, and that's because they're inert until they go into action.)


----------



## equinurse (Apr 30, 2004)

We love the purely o's! We started with oatios, but the purely o's are supplemented with vitamins. Some days I think my dd could use some extra so we go with the purely o's. I like to eat the honey nut ones myself.

Margie


----------



## pln (Jan 25, 2003)

Deven loves Oatios--I might add that it is one of the very few organic cheerios that DOESN'T contain wheat products. We aren't celiac here but earlier in life i did want to avoid wheat products for him. Hmm...I didn't think it contained any honey either...I'll have to go double check!


----------



## Wholewheat Buns (Aug 14, 2004)

i have never given my son cheerios and never will.
He loves kamut puffs and i will offer him rice puffs next.
I have also purchased natures path heritage o's which are whole grain o type o things.
hehe


----------

